# συνταγματικό τόξο = constitutional arch, constitutional arc, (ιταλ.) arco costituzionale



## nickel (Jun 8, 2013)

Προς το τέλος της περασμένης χρονιάς ο Βαγγέλης Βενιζέλος (ξανα)έφερε στο πολιτικό μας λεξιλόγιο τον όρο *συνταγματικό τόξο*. Είπε σε συνέντευξη τύπου της 3/12/2012:

Απευθυνόμαστε σε όλα τα πολιτικά κόμματα που λειτουργούν μέσα στη Βουλή. Σε όλα τ' άλλα κόμματα ανεξαιρέτως, που συγκροτούν το λεγόμενο «*συνταγματικό τόξο*». Δηλαδή αποδέχονται το Σύνταγμα ως σύστημα αξιών. Γιατί το Σύνταγμα δεν είναι απλά και μόνο θεσμοί, διαδικασίες, δικαιώματα, αλλά είναι πρωτίστως μια συμπύκνωση ενός αξιακού κεκτημένου που έχει δημοκρατικό και δικαιοκρατικό χαρακτήρα. Δεν μπορεί η τομή που έχει —κακώς κατά τη γνώμη μου— επικρατήσει μεταξύ των λεγόμενων «μνημονιακών» και των λεγόμενων «αντιμνημονιακών» κομμάτων, να λειτουργεί ως πρόσχημα ύπαρξης δράσης ή ανοχής για τη Χρυσή Αυγή. Δεν μπορεί η διάκριση μεταξύ δήθεν «μνημονιακών» και δήθεν «αντιμνημονιακών» δυνάμεων, να λειτουργεί ως πρόσχημα αδράνειας εκ μέρους άλλων πολιτικών δυνάμεων.
http://archive.pasok.gr/portal/resource/contentObject/id/d74df55f-40d1-4eab-b12e-d56edd72118c

Διαβάζω ότι ο Βενιζέλος είναι ο νονός του όρου ή ότι ο όρος αποτελεί εύρημα του Βενιζέλου. Το δεύτερο είναι ίσως ακριβέστερο — τον βρήκε έτοιμο τον όρο ο Βενιζέλος. Ο όρος είναι ιταλικός: *arco costituzionale* και στην ιταλική περίπτωση έχουμε τη συμμετοχή των Ιταλών Κομουνιστών στο αντιφασιστικό μέτωπο. 

Ο όρος αποδίδεται στα αγγλικά συνήθως ως *constitutional arch* και πολύ σπάνια ως το αναμενόμενο *constitutional arc*. Στα γερμανικά έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί, για την περίπτωση της Αυστρίας, ο όρος *Verfassungsbogen*.

Με πρόχειρο ψάξιμο στα ελληνικά βιβλία βρήκα μόνο μία αναφορά — στο βιβλίο του Γιάννη Βούλτεψη _Ο Παναγούλης και οι «άλλοι»_ (2003): «Με τη διαφορά ότι στην Ιταλία ο «ιστορικός συμβιβασμός» είχε στην ουσία του συντελεσθεί ανάμεσα στα κόμματα του «συνταγματικού τόξου» από τον καιρό του Μεγάλου Αντιφασιστικού Πολέμου, χωρίς να επακολουθήσει ένας εμφύλιος [...]»


http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arco_costituzionale
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitutional_Arch
https://www.google.com/search?q="constitutional+arch"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1
https://www.google.com/search?q="constitutional+arc"&btnG=Search+Books&tbm=bks&tbo=1


----------



## cougr (Jun 8, 2013)

Σε άλλες περιπτώσεις θα μπορούσε να αποδίδει και το *constitutional bow*.

Congress has yet another string to its _*constitutional bow*_.

Secret Evidence was the first salvo fired by the Likudist operating through the Clinton Administration, across the _*Constitutional bow*_ in the war against terrorism.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2013)

(Μου τα ανακάτεψες!)

Αυτό μακάρι να καθόταν σ' ένα μέρος, να δούμε ποιο bow είναι. Το δεύτερο είναι η πλώρη (a shot across the bow). Υπάρχει και το τόξο του τοξοβόλου (όπως «stretched the constitutional bow to such an extent ...»). Το πρώτο σου είναι δοξάρι: «The pharmacy interests have a second string to their constitutional bow». Ήμαρτον πια μ' αυτή τη γλώσσα!

Προτιμώ ως σαφέστερο απ' όλα το *συνταγματικό φάσμα*, *constitutional spectrum*.


----------



## cougr (Jun 8, 2013)

Συγγνώμη nickel όταν εσύ έγραφες εγώ άλλαζα τα παραδείγματα.(Please delete when read)


----------



## cougr (Jun 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Αυτό μακάρι να καθόταν σ' ένα μέρος, να δούμε ποιο bow είναι. Το δεύτερο είναι η πλώρη (a shot across the bow). Υπάρχει και το τόξο του τοξοβόλου (όπως «stretched the constitutional bow to such an extent ...»). Το πρώτο σου είναι δοξάρι: «The pharmacy interests have a second string to their constitutional bow». Ήμαρτον πια μ' αυτή τη γλώσσα!
> 
> 
> Προτιμώ ως σαφέστερο απ' όλα το *συνταγματικό φάσμα*, *constitutional spectrum*.



Σωστά! Τα 'κανα τόξα θάλασσα!! Πάω για καφέ.


----------



## sarant (Jun 8, 2013)

Πού διάβασες ότι ο Βενιζέλος είναι νονός του όρου; Είμαι βέβαιος πως τον έχω ακούσει και από άλλους, άλλοτε. 

Πρόχειρα, βρίσκω πως τον όρο τον χρησιμοποίησε ο Αλιβιζάτος τον Ιαν. 2010 σε ένα άρθρο που διαβάστηκε πολύ (με ρητή αναφορά στην Ιταλία), και το οποίο πολλοί το τσιτάρισαν, ακόμα και ένα χρόνο αργότερα (ενώ σε επιρροή Αλιβιζάτου μάλλον οφείλεται και κι αυτό εδώ του Κανέλλη)

Θυμάμαι επίσης αμυδρά ότι και πριν το 2009 κάποιοι αναρωτιούνταν σε άρθρα τους αν το ΚΚΕ ανήκει στο "δημοκρατικό τόξο".

Και από βιβλία βρίσκω ένα συνταγματολογικό του 2004, πάλι του Αλιβιζάτου, που αναφέρεται στα καθημάς και όχι στην Ιταλία.


----------



## nickel (Jun 8, 2013)

sarant said:


> Πού διάβασες ότι ο Βενιζέλος είναι νονός του όρου;


Μη δίνεις σημασία. Εκεί που έψαχνα να βρω πότε έφερε ο Β. τον όρο στη δική μας αντιναζιστική επικαιρότητα, είδα ότι κάποιος τον ανέφερε σαν νονό. Σε τρία-τέσσερα μπλογκ κυκλοφορεί.


----------



## daeman (Jun 8, 2013)

...
Χωρίς πηγές και ψάξιμο, το τόξο σ' αυτή τη χρήση, χωρίς βέλη, το θυμάμαι χρόνια. 
Πόσα; Μα είπα, χωρίς πηγές και ψάξιμο, δεν είμαι σε θέση τώρα. :)


----------

